# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Re: Un clic par jour pour....

## fauve

:: ] *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER*  ::  

*http://clicanimaux.com*
*http://www.actuanimaux.com* (cliquez 5 fois sur les fiches des animaux dont les prénoms se trouvent à droite, et si vous avez le temps visionnalisez la vidéo se trouvant sous les prénoms à droite, pour chaque animal)
*http://www.aideanimaux.com*
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/
http://www.soscouvertures.com/**
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/clics.php* (rectangle rouge dans la page "offrir un clic toutes les heures aux 8 petits protégés", cochez toutes les cases et validez)*
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/membres.php* (rectangle rouge dans la page "offrir un clic toutes les heures à 3 associations", cochez 3 cases dans la liste et validez)*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate* (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
*http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com* (cliquez sur chaque cause en haut
*http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html* (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
*http://www.landcareniagara.com* (cliquez pour planter un arbre)


*VIDEOS A VISUALISER POUR DONNER*

*http://www.mailforgood.com/*
*http://www.1action1don.com/les-associations*


*PUBS A VISUALISER POUR DONNER

**Il suffit de cliquer sur les pubs présentes sur ces sites.

**http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.leschatsfontlaloi.net/
http://www.leschatsfontlaloi.net/pages/titus-8402087.html


Il est aussi possible de soutenir des asso gratuitement juste en surfant sur le net et en faisant des achats via ces liens :

http://www.doneo.org/2_index.php?act...e&id_assoc=322
http://www.veosearch.com/

*

----------


## Illyria

Merci d'avoir rappelé/rajouté des liens Fauve !   ::  

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fauve

> Merci d'avoir rappelé/rajouté des liens Fauve !   
> 
> k:


  ::

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fauve

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ptikuik

:kao2:

----------


## gualbert41

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## fauve

::  *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER*  ::  

*http://clicanimaux.com*
*http://www.actuanimaux.com* (cliquez 5 fois sur les fiches des animaux dont les prénoms se trouvent à droite, et si vous avez le temps visionnalisez la vidéo se trouvant sous les prénoms à droite, pour chaque animal)
*http://www.aideanimaux.com*
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/
http://www.soscouvertures.com/**
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/clics.php* (rectangle rouge dans la page "offrir un clic toutes les heures aux 8 petits protégés", cochez toutes les cases et validez)*
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/membres.php* (rectangle rouge dans la page "offrir un clic toutes les heures à 3 associations", cochez 3 cases dans la liste et validez)*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate* (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
*http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com* (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html* (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
*http://www.landcareniagara.com* (cliquez pour planter un arbre)


*VIDEOS A VISUALISER POUR DONNER*

*http://www.mailforgood.com/*
*http://www.1action1don.com/les-associations*


*PUBS A VISUALISER POUR DONNER

**Il suffit de cliquer sur les pubs présentes sur ces sites.

**http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.leschatsfontlaloi.net/
http://www.leschatsfontlaloi.net/pages/titus-8402087.html


Il est aussi possible de soutenir des asso gratuitement juste en surfant sur le net et en faisant des achats via ces liens :

http://www.doneo.org/2_index.php?act...e&id_assoc=322
http://www.veosearch.com/*

----------


## fauve

CLIC

----------


## fauve

Je remonte.

----------


## loup-blanc

Cliqué !

----------


## Ténèbres

Cliqué  ::

----------


## fauve

Je remonte, il faut penser à cliquer tous les jours.

----------


## Ténèbres

Cliqué  ::

----------


## fanelan

up

----------


## fauve

CLIC

----------


## Giemma

Clics!!!

----------


## fauve

Des clics, des clics, et encore des clics !  ::

----------


## Giemma

clics clics aussi!

----------


## fauve

::

----------


## fauve

::

----------


## fauve

CLICS

----------


## fauve

Petit UP pour les clics quotidiens.

----------


## fauve

::  *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER*  ::  

*http://clicanimaux.com*
*http://www.actuanimaux.com* (cliquez 5 fois sur les fiches des animaux dont les prénoms se trouvent à droite, et si vous avez le temps visionnalisez la vidéo se trouvant sous les prénoms à droite, pour chaque animal)
*http://www.aideanimaux.com*
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/
http://www.soscouvertures.com/**
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/clics.php* (rectangle rouge dans la page "offrir un clic toutes les heures aux 8 petits protégés", cochez toutes les cases et validez)*
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/membres.php* (rectangle rouge dans la page "offrir un clic toutes les heures à 3 associations", cochez 3 cases dans la liste et validez)*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate* (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
*http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com* (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html* (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
*http://www.landcareniagara.com* (cliquez pour planter un arbre)[/QUOTE]

----------


## loup-blanc

Fait merci !

----------


## fauve

::

----------


## fauve

UP pour les clics quotidiens à effectuer tous les jours. Ca aide énormément les associations et ce gratuitement en plus ! ::

----------


## fauve

::  *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER*  ::  

*http://clicanimaux.com*
*http://www.actuanimaux.com* (cliquez 5 fois sur les fiches des animaux dont les prénoms se trouvent à droite, et si vous avez le temps visionnalisez la vidéo se trouvant sous les prénoms à droite, pour chaque animal)
*http://www.aideanimaux.com*
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/
http://www.soscouvertures.com/**
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/clics.php* (rectangle rouge dans la page "offrir un clic toutes les heures aux 8 petits protégés", cochez toutes les cases et validez)*
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/membres.php* (rectangle rouge dans la page "offrir un clic toutes les heures à 3 associations", cochez 3 cases dans la liste et validez)*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate* (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
*http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com* (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html* (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
*http://www.landcareniagara.com* (cliquez pour planter un arbre)


*VIDEOS A VISUALISER POUR DONNER*

*http://www.mailforgood.com/*
*http://www.1action1don.com/les-associations*


*PUBS A VISUALISER POUR DONNER

**Il suffit de cliquer sur les pubs présentes sur ces sites.

**http://sosteckel.com (cliquez sur toutes les publicités avant le forum pour faire des sous)
http://www.sauvonsnosanimaux.com (cliquez sur les publicités)
http://www.leschatsfontlaloi.net/
http://www.leschatsfontlaloi.net/pages/titus-8402087.html


Il est aussi possible de soutenir des asso gratuitement juste en surfant sur le net et en faisant des achats via ces liens :

http://www.doneo.org/2_index.php?act...e&id_assoc=322
http://www.veosearch.com/*

----------


## fauve

CLICS

----------


## fauve

*NOUVEAU SITE POUR CLICS : www.liable.fr*

 ::  *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER*  ::  

*http://clicanimaux.com*
*http://www.actuanimaux.com* (cliquez 5 fois sur les fiches des animaux dont les prénoms se trouvent à droite, et si vous avez le temps visionnalisez la vidéo se trouvant sous les prénoms à droite, pour chaque animal)
*http://www.aideanimaux.com*
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/
http://liable.fr/index.php?do=/action-croquette2/
http://www.soscouvertures.com/**
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/clics.php**
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/membres.php**
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate* (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
*http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com* (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html* (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
*http://www.landcareniagara.com* (cliquez pour planter un arbre)

----------


## fauve

UP

----------


## Giemma

Clics!

----------


## fauve

CLIC CLIC !

----------


## lna59

je profite du Général et Divers, pour poster un lien qui n'a rien à voir avec les animaux mais c'est un concours photo en soutien à la lutte contre le cancer du sein.
Toutes sont très belles et il y a une amie qui pose : Sylvie en boxeuse amazone dans la "galerie n°2"
<http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/culture-loisirs/article/concours-estee-lauder-pink-ribbon-photo-award-2013-votez-pour-le-prix-du-public-rtl-7764213178>

Merci pour elle et pour toutes les femmes

----------


## lna59

up merci  ::

----------


## fauve

Un vote de + pour Sylvie et toujours les clics quotidiens.  :Smile:

----------


## lna59

merci  ::

----------


## fauve

Je remonte.

----------


## fauve

::  *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER*  ::  

*http://clicanimaux.com*
*http://www.actuanimaux.com* (cliquez 5 fois sur les fiches des animaux dont les prénoms se trouvent à droite, et si vous avez le temps visionnalisez la vidéo se trouvant sous les prénoms à droite, pour chaque animal)
*http://www.aideanimaux.com*
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/
http://liable.fr/index.php?do=/action-croquette2/
http://www.soscouvertures.com/**
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/clics.php**
http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/membres.php**
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate* (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
*http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com* (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html* (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
*http://www.landcareniagara.com* (cliquez pour planter un arbre)

----------


## fauve

Clics. Merci de cliquer toujours chaque jour sur ces sites.

----------


## fauve

Clics.

----------


## girafe

FAIT
Je n'ai pas vu AWA dans la liste, je crois qu'il remplace + ou - sos couvertures 
http://www.animalwebaction.com/

----------


## fauve

> *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER*  
> 
> *http://clicanimaux.com*
> *http://www.actuanimaux.com* (cliquez 5 fois sur les fiches des animaux dont les prénoms se trouvent à droite, et si vous avez le temps visionnalisez la vidéo se trouvant sous les prénoms à droite, pour chaque animal)
> *http://www.aideanimaux.com*
> *http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/
> http://liable.fr/index.php?do=/action-croquette2/
> http://www.soscouvertures.com/**
> http://aideauxrefuges.wifeo.com/clics.php**
> ...


N'oublions pas tous ces clics à faire chaque jour !

----------


## Phoebe



----------


## fauve

:: *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER**

http://clicanimaux.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com**http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/
*http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.phphttp://www.animalwebaction.com/
http://clicktogive.com/animal_care*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/*
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
*http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use

----------


## fauve

Petit UP pour les clics quotidiens.

----------


## ludi

up aussi pour les clics quotidiens

----------


## fauve

:: *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER**

http://clicanimaux.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com*http://www.animalwebaction.com/
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
http://clicktogive.com/animal_care*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/*
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
*http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use

----------


## fanelan

up ! à vos clics. Merci.

----------


## Cerise15

Up!

----------


## fauve

:: *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER**

http://clicanimaux.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com
*http://www.animalwebaction.com
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
http://clicktogive.com/animal_care*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/*
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
*http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use

----------


## fanelan

up !

----------


## fauve

:: *CLICS GRATUITS POUR DONNER**

http://clicanimaux.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com
*http://www.animalwebaction.com
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
https://www.yummypets.com/voice*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/*
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
*http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use
http://caretoclick.com/support-disas...de-clean-water
http://caretoclick.com/protect-wildl...ildlife-refuge

----------


## fauve

Petit up pour les clics.

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci pour le rappel Fauve.

----------


## Cojo

merci certains sites je ne connaissais pas.clicquée

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Pour notre petite Gaïa : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1914/

----------


## vagabong 68

Dommage, il ne reste plus que 2 jours pour Gaïa.

----------


## Annabelle27

Je ne connaissais même pas ce système

----------


## fanelan

Cliqué.
Il y a plein d'autres sites de clics gratuits. Va voir un peu plus haut à la date du 27/2 Fauve en a regroupé plusieurs.

----------


## fauve

:: *CLICS GRATUITS EN FAVEUR DES ANIMAUX**

http://clicanimaux.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com
*http://www.animalwebaction.com
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
https://www.yummypets.com/voice
https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires/*
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
*http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/*
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
*http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use
http://caretoclick.com/support-disas...de-clean-water
http://caretoclick.com/protect-wildl...ildlife-refuge

J'ai un rajouté un lien : " https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires " que j'ai trouvé sur "le topic des cliqueurs". Si vous en connaissez d'autres, n'hésitez pas à les mettre, c'est plus simple de tous les regrouper, plutôt que de fouiner un peu partout, pour offrir le maximum de clics pour les animaux.

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

La petite Gaïa ayant été adopté la collecte a été suspendu. Mais vous pouvez cliquer pour notre petite Nina : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1917/
Merci d'avance pour cette choupette !

----------


## fanelan

Fait, mais il ne reste que trois jours il faudrait diffuser sur FB, mais je ne sais pas faire....

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Oui la cagnotte n'est pas très longue :/ J'espère qu'on y arrivera !

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Le site à décidé de refaire une collecte pour la petite Nina : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1938/
Et sa soeur Nikita : https://www.animalwebaction.com/collectes/1929/

Merci pour vos clics ! Vous pouvez cliquer toutes les 6 heures  ::  !

----------


## fauve

*
http://clicanimaux.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com
http://www.animalwebaction.com
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
https://www.yummypets.com/voice
https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires/
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use
http://caretoclick.com/support-disas...de-clean-water
http://caretoclick.com/protect-wildl...ildlife-refuge*

----------


## anniec

Merci pour la liste de sites  ::

----------


## fauve

*CLIQUEZ ENCORE ET TOUS LES JOURS EN 2018 :

http://clicanimaux.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com
http://www.animalwebaction.com
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
https://www.yummypets.com/voice
https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires/
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use
http://caretoclick.com/support-disas...de-clean-water
http://caretoclick.com/protect-wildl...ildlife-refuge*

----------


## fauve

*http://clicanimaux.com
http://www.actuanimaux.com
http://www.animalwebaction.com
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
https://www.yummypets.com/voice
https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires/
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use
http://caretoclick.com/support-disas...de-clean-water
http://caretoclick.com/protect-wildl...ildlife-refuge*

----------


## fauve

http://clicanimaux.com
*http://www.actuanimaux.com
http://www.animalwebaction.com
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
https://www.yummypets.com/voice
https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires/
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use
http://caretoclick.com/support-disas...de-clean-water
http://caretoclick.com/protect-wildl...ildlife-refuge*

----------


## aurore27

fait pour ceux que je pouvais

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'en fais pas mal sur ceux cités mais je ne les avais pas tous (je vais imprimer la fiche et le faire dorénavant)

----------


## fauve

http://clicanimaux.com
*http://www.actuanimaux.com
http://www.animalwebaction.com
http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php
https://www.yummypets.com/voice
https://www.chien.fr/clics-solidaires/
http://www.care2.com/click-to-donate (cliquez sur chaque cause à gauche)
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com (cliquez en haut sur les causes "Animals" et "Rainforest")
http://bigcatrescue.org/get-involved...eed-a-big-cat/
http://ecologyfund.com/ecology/_ecology.html (cliquez pour les différentes causes)
http://www.landcareniagara.com (cliquez pour planter un arbre)
http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-ani...animal-cruelty
http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rain...-deforestation
http://caretoclick.com/clean-the-env...cell-phone-use
http://caretoclick.com/support-disas...de-clean-water
http://caretoclick.com/protect-wildl...ildlife-refuge*

----------


## bab

https://www.woopets.fr/chien/clic-solidaire/le-resto-des-zanimos-1/

https://www.yummypets.com/voice

http://www.urgenceanimaux.com/collecte.php

http://caretoclick.com/save-the-rainforests/thank-you-for-helping-save-the-rainforest

http://caretoclick.com/help-stop-animal-cruelty/thank-you-for-helping-stop-animal-cruelty

https://www.clicanimaux.com/?clic=oui

https://www.actuanimaux.com/aidez-les#Aidez-les

https://www.animalwebaction.com/rappel/*
*

----------

